# 2009 outlander 800r



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Whats the good and the the bad on the outlander I will be running 30s or 31s how hard are they to snorkel any input would be great I dont no that much about a can am


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I wouldn't say they are hard to snorkel. But, it's much more effort to do than on a Brute force. Easily done with a little flex hose. They are great bikes, will turn them tires easy for you. Probably just need the 2" lift in front or Pipe lift.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

You will need a 2" lift on the front, pipe spacers on all 4, and a little fender trimming on the rear. You will also want to clutch it to turn those tires easier so you don't smoke a belt. If set up right, if will have more than enough power for ya.

As far as snorkels, its not awful but its not a quick and simple job. I just finished an 09 last friday and he hasn't picked it up yet if you want some pictures and some ideas.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

coker6365 said:


> I just finished an 09 last friday and he hasn't picked it up yet if you want some pictures and some ideas.


That would be awesome.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Run 30 inch Backs... I like the snorkel on MaD Motorsports that John Cannon Did. Also I like the Pod snorkels. I like East coast snorkels do. I think 3P will do the Pod snorkels for people won't they Coker???
3P will also do Dalton clutch kits as well if I am not mistaken. Russel Coker is the clutch guru from what I have been told. I would call or talk to them. I bet the Coker above has their contact info.:rockn:


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bootlegger, Russell is my twin brother and is the clutch guru by far! lol. I own D ick's Powersports here in College Station and they are Pit Proven Performance in Brenham. Russell, Trey, and I all work together. They do the tuning and clutching and I do the service work and customizing. LOL, one big operation that covers all your wants and needs! You can see some of our work at www. d ickspowersports.com (no spaces, had to type it like that to prevent the automatic editing).

Let me know if you are interested in any tuning, clutching, snorkels, etc. and I will be glad to help. In the meantime, I will try to get some pictures of the 09 pod snorkels Monday or Tuesday in case you want to tackle it yourself.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

coker6365 said:


> Bootlegger, Russell is my twin brother and is the clutch guru by far! lol. I own D ick's Powersports here in College Station and they are Pit Proven Performance in Brenham. Russell, Trey, and I all work together. They do the tuning and clutching and I do the service work and customizing. LOL, one big operation that covers all your wants and needs! You can see some of our work at www. d ickspowersports.com (no spaces, had to type it like that to prevent the automatic editing).
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in any tuning, clutching, snorkels, etc. and I will be glad to help. In the meantime, I will try to get some pictures of the 09 pod snorkels Monday or Tuesday in case you want to tackle it yourself.


Thanks....I have seen their pod snorkels at the races and they are very nice. I didn't know you were his twin brother...lol. I have twin boys that are 4 yrs old. :rockn: thanks for the info...


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

guys i need all the help i can get what is a good price i think i want one but im waiting on the brute get fixed i dont race just play in the mud and water


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will send you a link to a dealer in Virgina....they have 08 650's for $6999 and 09 800R's for $8300. My other laptop is down and it was in my favorites....I will have to find it again.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

i got a dealer down to 8200 on a 09 800 r


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> i got a dealer down to 8200 on a 09 800 r


 
Buy that Baby...then let me race it...:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

8200 out the door?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep out the door with 3 year warranty and if approved 6.9% intrest for 60 months


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Just checking it out the dealer says he only has two left red and yellow


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yellow all the way.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep yellow for sure


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmmm......


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Come on guys! Yall know Camo is the only way to go!!! lol

I would choose the red over the yellow if thats my only two options. But everyone is different!

Bootlegger, I bet them twin boys of yours are a handfull! I know we were nothing but trouble growing up. LOL, one of us was always instigating the other to do something stupid! I am shocked that we both still have all our limbs and fingers. But I wouldn't trade if for anything in the world.

I am not going to be able to post the snorkel pictures now. He picked up the bike while I was out of town this weekend. I will try to snag some next time I get my hands on it. I have an 08 single seat 650 I will be doing in the next couple of weeks so I will try to get pictures as I go for you guys. LOL, someone stay on my butt about it so I will remember!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Well guys I got approved now I just got to wait on kawi:thinking:


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good deal. I think you will be happy with the Can-am.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

out with 1 on the weekend, nice machine in just stock form..
for the record yellow is the in colour..


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

my buddy just picked up the red on and its a sweat looking quad. Had some trouble with it the ECU fried and the rear diff seal was leaking but with Can-Am's warranty it wasn't a problem


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Didn't wanna start a new thread...

My question is: Will an 07 xt front bumper fit the 09 outty? Found one used for pretty cheap, just wanna make sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

No...there shaped different and have different fronts on the R models.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

coker6365 said:


> Come on guys! Yall know Camo is the only way to go!!! lol
> 
> I would choose the red over the yellow if thats my only two options. But everyone is different!
> 
> ...


Yep Coker...they are a handful. They wear me out...they rode their little atv's all day long. You and Russel are Identical twins....correct? If so, mine are identical as well. Justin & Jackson are their names.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

THANKS BOOTLEGGER! THAT IS WHAT I THOUGHT, BUT IT WAS A REALLY GOOD DEAL AND WANTED TO MAKE SURE. GUESS I'LL PASS...:aargh4:


----------

